# Heartaches by the number - tab?



## fnDan (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm not a big country player and have limited my playing to a few Yoakam songs but just basic rhythm and the key runs.
The female vox in our band wants to do Heartache by the Numbers, Cyndi Laupers version. I can pick out the chord structure but have no luck finding anything beyond that.
Anyone have some tab for some of the run lines that a rhythm player would tackle?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Laupers version is much like Guy Mitchell or Ray Price.
Guy Mitchell - Heartaches By The Number Chords by Misc. Unsigned Bands | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You can buy the sheet music online or even possibly get Lauper's songbook with it in (Library?) and write out the tab from that.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Guy Mitchell "Heartaches By the Number" Sheet Music in Bb Major (transposable) - Download & Print

Heartaches by the Number Sheet Music - For Piano and More - OnlineSheetMusic.com


----------

